# ATI Radeon HD 5650

## FrancisA

Hallo, wer kann mir helfen, den Treiber (mitsamt Xorg.conf, die es anscheinend ja nicht mehr wirklich gibt(?)) zu erstellen. Ich kenne mich leider so gut wie gar nicht aus. Es gibt ja anscheinend den proprietären fglrx (ati) und den radeon aus dem xorg... package. Welchen soll ich da probieren?

Ich möchte die aktuellen Kernel sourcen aus dem git verwenden und dabei den kernel (ich glaube das ist irgendetwas mit rc7) sowohl für gentoo als auch für die (bereits bestehende ubuntu (test)partition mit natty narwhal) verwenden.

Ich habe mir auch den Thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-824512-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html durchgelesen. Aber dabei habe ich die Übersicht verloren, was man nun wirklich braucht. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, muss ich beim menuconfig noch den radeon enablen.

Also meine Frage: Wie gehe ich am besten Schritt für Schritt vor? 

Danke schon einmal im voraus!  :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Du brauchst:

einen aktuellen Kernel mit KMS

x11-drivers/radeon-ucode

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

Beachte, dass Du die Firmware richtig lädtst.

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Radeon

Das Wiki ist sehr gut.

Viele Grüße

Tobi

----------

## FrancisA

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Du brauchst:
> 
> [...]
> 
> Beachte, dass Du die Firmware richtig lädtst.
> ...

 

Vielen Dank, Toby. Das KMS muss man bei make menuconfig einstellen? Und wo? Und ahmm: Wie und wo muss ich darauf achten, dass ich die Firmware richtig lade? Dieser Hinweis der Wiki Seite: It is usually easier to edit your .config by hand for the firmware blobs. The key is CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE. ?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *FrancisA wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vielen Dank, Toby. Das KMS muss man bei make menuconfig einstellen? Und wo? Und ahmm: Wie und wo muss ich darauf achten, dass ich die Firmware richtig lade? Dieser Hinweis der Wiki Seite: It is usually easier to edit your .config by hand for the firmware blobs. The key is CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE. ?

 

Richtig.

----------

## Martux

Du kannst bestimmt auch den proprietären Treiber mittels emerge ati-drivers installieren.

Hat bei mir sehr gut funltioniert.

aticonfig  --initial erzeugt eine xorg.conf, fertig.

Kann sein dass das ebuild rummeckert, weil eine Kernel option fehlt, einfach einstellen und kernel neu backen.

Ich war als ewiger Nvidia user ganz überrascht, daß es so problemlos ging.

----------

